# Flash drive won't recognize



## Andioge (Oct 2, 2007)

Odd little problem here. When I plug in my flash drive, it won't show up under My Computer, and I can't access the files on it. However, I found out that if I do a Checkdisk (chkdsk /f in the command prompt), then when it restarts it works, at least until it is restarted again. While this is a temporary solution, i would prefer a permanent one. Also, i think this is related, but if i can't open the flash drive, then it also won't open blank cd's. Also, another peripherals do work with the usb ports, such as a microphone and an ipod cable, just flash drives won't open. (also, the video ipod that i can usually store files on won't open, just like the flash drives).

Other info:
I use the program GameDrive, which creates virtual drives to hold game cd's. (i thought it could have something to do with the problem, but haven't tried uninstalling it.)

RAM is completely fine i'm sure, just had it replaced recently.

I have checked, it doesn't matter which port i put the flash drive in, it doens't work.


----------

